# Windows 11 coming



## Don M. (Oct 4, 2021)

Windows 11 will start becoming available tomorrow....and it will be released gradually over the next few weeks/months.  I just did a "health check" on my trusty 9 year old PC, and it appears that my system will Not be compatible.  Oh, well, I can continue to use it as is, and get W10 upgrades until 2025(according to MS), so that will be good enough for me.  

By 2025, this PC will either need to be replaced, or I will transition to something like Linux, etc.....


----------



## Devi (Oct 4, 2021)

Same here.


----------



## Packerjohn (Oct 4, 2021)

I dislike the constant changes that Microsoft forces on us.  I'm also tired of the constant updates.  When 2025 rolls around I will change to Linux or cough up the "dough" and buy myself a Mac or whatever it is called these days.  That is, of course, if I am still alive in 4 years?


----------



## Irwin (Oct 4, 2021)

Don M. said:


> Windows 11 will start becoming available tomorrow....and it will be released gradually over the next few weeks/months.  I just did a "health check" on my trusty 9 year old PC, and it appears that my system will Not be compatible.  Oh, well, I can continue to use it as is, and get W10 upgrades until 2025(according to MS), so that will be good enough for me.
> 
> By 2025, this PC will either need to be replaced, or I will transition to something like Linux, etc.....


My PC isn't compatible with W11, either. I'll use W10 until it's no longer supported and then decide what to do, but considering the fact that I refuse to pay for Windows products, my options are limited. My current PC is around 10 years old and has an Intel Core i5-650 running at 3.2GHz. It's plenty fast enough for what I do, which is mainly just reading stuff on the web or shopping online. The only thing I do that requires a lot of processing power is occasionally recording music. I can switch to Linux to do that when the time comes. 

If I need to start working again and need to use my computer for work, I'll get a new one, but I don't see that happening. Or if I start a new hobby that requires a fast computer, like playing computer games, I'll get a new one, but since I don't play video games now, I don't see that happening. That's not my idea of a good time. My idea of a good time is being outside playing sports, but since my knee and shoulders are shot, I don't see that happening. Bleh.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Oct 5, 2021)

I only use my laptop for the internet,Forums,Email,weather,news,etc. So I went with Chromebook...NO WINDOWS!!


----------



## Devi (Oct 5, 2021)

Well, I spent last night making System Repair Discs and System Image Backups on both of our computers. Good to have backups, just in case.


----------



## Bellbird (Oct 6, 2021)

> I only use my laptop for the internet,Forums,Email,weather,news,etc. So I went with Chromebook...NO WINDOWS!


I will check Chromebook out, after reading that Windows 11 was on it's way.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Oct 6, 2021)

Bellbird said:


> I will check Chromebook out, after reading that Windows 11 was on it's way.


HI Bellbird,I had a  Windows 7 HP computer, for 8 yrs knew it was time to find something else.I never updated to Windows 10.Two yrs ago after doing some research,taking Ken N Txs' advise,I bought a Chromebook at Best Buy.{have acct} The 'geek squad' tech guy came to my apt,transferred my accounts from computer to Chromebook.,took my computer as well for recycling It did take me a couple of days to adjust to a smaller screen,but I have no regrets,as Ken said'NO Windows'YIPPEE!
I hope this helps you decide Sue


----------



## Packerjohn (Oct 6, 2021)

It's good to know that there are alternatives out there.  If you dislike/hate Windows you don't have to "suck it up buttercup."  There is Mac, Linux and Chromebook.  Maybe others that I don't know.  Most people are on Windows because it is so popular and maybe cheap.  However, because most people are on it doesn't make it right.  I started with Windows 95 and loved it.  Started recording my LP records on it.  Then came Windows 7 and my software wouldn't work.  Then came Windows 10 and now another window.  

It is always supposed to be "new and improved to help you work better."  I don't know.  I believe why fix it when it isn't broken!  It's always bigger, better and newer but is it really "bigger, better and newer."  Plenty of frustration learning a new system sometimes.  Good lord help me.  Doesn't Bill Gates have enough money?


----------



## oldnewb (Oct 8, 2021)

Hi every one, yes I'm still alive and kicking (Ha Ha !)
There are some how know nothing at all other than Window OS and are quite happy so;
but I have had nothing to do with Windows for a few years now.
I use Linux Mint 20.1 at present and its free.
Cheers to every one and stay safe.


----------



## mrstime (Oct 8, 2021)

Ken N Tx said:


> I only use my laptop for the internet,Forums,Email,weather,news,etc. So I went with Chromebook...NO WINDOWS!!


We did the same, but now my Chromebook is telling me I will get no more updates, says I need to get a new Chromebook.........not while this one still works!


----------



## Devi (Oct 8, 2021)

mrstime said:


> We did the same, but now my Chromebook is telling me I will get no more updates, says I need to get a new Chromebook.........not while this one still works!


Wow. That's pretty crummy. Did they say why? Do the updates require different hardware, or ...?


----------



## HarryHawk (Oct 8, 2021)

Another vote for Linux, it is free and will probably run on your existing Windows machine.  I like it because I can configure it to do exactly what I want to do - nothing more / nothing less.  I thought I might miss Windows; I don't, I happy to not have to deal with Windows any more.

I use https://kubuntu.org/   Once you download it, it is easy to install and configure.


----------



## Alligatorob (Oct 8, 2021)

Don M. said:


> Windows 11 coming


So is winter, don't like the idea of either, but at least I have some experience with winter and know how to prepare.

I guess both are equally inevitable.


----------



## Tom 86 (Oct 8, 2021)

I started working with windows back in 85.  It was called Windows DOS  The computer had one K of storage.  Looks at it now.  I built & programmed computers to run machinery in our plant.

  I'm too old & out of the loop to go to Win-11 so I think I got a computer gru friend young woman.  She is great with computers.  I think I'll turn this over to her & change it to Linux since I read all the good info posted here about it.  I'm just old & tired of the windows hassle.  She has fixed my Win-10 computer many times.  I get an update & things go wrong.  I call her & she comes & fixes it fast.


----------



## ManjaroKDE (Oct 8, 2021)

mrstime said:


> We did the same, but now my Chromebook is telling me I will get no more updates, says I need to get a new Chromebook.........not while this one still works!


A Chromebook's OS is nothing more than a stripped down Linux distro (Google's) and the hardware is configured to specifications that Google wanted. The hardware, driver's, firmware are only supported for 7 years.  You'd been further ahead to buy a used Windows system, dump the OS and install your favorite Linux distro.


----------



## Irwin (Oct 8, 2021)

HarryHawk said:


> Another vote for Linux, it is free and will probably run on your existing Windows machine.  I like it because I can configure it to do exactly what I want to do - nothing more / nothing less.  I thought I might miss Windows; I don't, I happy to not have to deal with Windows any more.
> 
> I use https://kubuntu.org/   Once you download it, it is easy to install and configure.


That's the thing with Linux... the OS becomes your hobby. While there's nothing wrong with that, it's not for everybody. Then again, you can just use it and not mess with anything. I installed Linux on my mother-in-law's computer and she knows nothing about computers, and she got along just fine, although all she did was use a web browser.


----------



## fmdog44 (Oct 8, 2021)

Why do we NEED Windows 11????? Keep it


----------



## Grampa Don (Oct 8, 2021)

Computer technology is a constantly moving target. Maybe some day the ultimate system will exist and things will stabilize, but it hasn’t happened yet. Obsolescence is a fact of life. As computers get faster and more capable, software will change to make use of this capability and add features.

The internet is what made the home computer a common appliance rather than a toy. And the internet is constantly changing. And, when the internet upgrades, so must the users. My first internet connection was all text and required some Unix commands to use. There were primitive search engines like Gopher and WAIS, and there wasn’t that much to search for anyway. I wouldn’t want to go back to that.

I have no doubt that in a short time what we have now will seem just as primitive. All operating systems need occasional upgrades, whether Apple, Linux, Chrome, or Windows. If they don’t, they will go extinct. And, the hardware will have to follow.

Many years ago, a neighbor of ours paid big bucks to buy her son an Apple II computer. She wanted something that would last. It did, for a few years.

I have Windows 10 on two machines. The surprise updates are an irritation, but I’ve had no problems. I will upgrade to 11, but only when I have to and the bugs have been worked out.


----------



## Devi (Oct 8, 2021)

Excellent post, @Grampa Don. I think I'll stick with Windows 10 for now; I'm thinking what I'd really like is a lot more RAM. And, as you say, upgrade to W11 when the time comes, which for us will probably be in a few years.


----------



## Tom 86 (Oct 8, 2021)

Windows came about because almost all offices & plants were using it.  It was too hard to have programs on different machines like Cobal, basic Ect.  So they went to Win-DOS the one as it was much easier for people to understand.

Now about all billing & offices are using Windows.  I was in two doctors' offices this past week, When the nurse logged out there was the big windows logo screen. 

  I remember the very first computer in our plant.  It was in a huge room about the size of a house that had its own A/C & filtering system.
  The girls sit out in another room feeding punch cards into a little machine that went into that huge monster. Everything was stored on huge tape reels.   Now people wear watches with more computing power than that big monster of years ago.


----------



## Devi (Oct 8, 2021)

Wow. I'd read about those early days of computers. Wish I'd been there. Very impressive!

And yes, re the watches. Quite right.


----------



## Tom 86 (Oct 8, 2021)

Devi,
The girls who changed the tape reels or us in Maintenance had to go in & work on things in there. We had to dress almost like astronauts.  We could not take out own tools in there to work on anything.  They had special tools in a big cart for us to use. Even stepladders were special.  The Temperature was a constant 68 degrees & humidity at 50%  Never varied by 1 degree.

  Ahh, those were the days. You try to tell kids today what it was like back in the 80's they don't believe you.


----------



## Irwin (Oct 8, 2021)

Grampa Don said:


> The internet is what made the home computer a common appliance rather than a toy. And the internet is constantly changing. And, when the internet upgrades, so must the users. My first internet connection was all text and required some Unix commands to use. There were primitive search engines like Gopher and WAIS, and there wasn’t that much to search for anyway. I wouldn’t want to go back to that.


Ah, yes... the days of dial-up modems and text only browsers. Those days seem like another lifetime. It used to take forever to download porn.   (or so I've been told)


----------



## horseless carriage (Oct 8, 2021)

What is this windows that members talk of. Is it 11 as in eleven, or is it the Roman numeral for two? My windows are all double glazed and at the front of the property they are fitted with lead lights.


----------



## Grampa Don (Oct 8, 2021)

Irwin said:


> Ah, yes... the days of dial-up modems and text only browsers. Those days seem like another lifetime. It used to take forever to download porn.   (or so I've been told)


My first exposure to the internet was over a dial up modem to our local computer club bbs.  There was a time limit on it.  I think it was 15 minutes.  I think it was my 14.4 k modem that took a half hour to download a 1 meg image.  I remember that modem cost me $100.  When I got a 56k modem, I thought I was hot stuff.


----------



## Nathan (Oct 8, 2021)

Now anyone can download the Windows 11 .ISO and make an installer on a thumb drive:   Windows 11 .ISO

I don't know if you could burn the .ISO to a disc, the file is 5.1GB.  Maybe a BlueRay disc, I don't know- never used BR discs.


----------



## Grampa Don (Oct 8, 2021)

And Windows 3.1 was on about 7 floppies.  Windows has grown a bit.


----------



## fmdog44 (Oct 8, 2021)

If I get a Chromebook will I be able to choose my email company?


----------



## Ken N Tx (Oct 9, 2021)

mrstime said:


> We did the same, but now my Chromebook is telling me I will get no more updates, says I need to get a new Chromebook.........not while this one still works!


Never heard that before....


Devi said:


> Wow. That's pretty crummy. Did they say why? Do the updates require different hardware, or ...?


Never heard that before....


----------



## HarryHawk (Oct 9, 2021)

Irwin said:


> That's the thing with Linux... the OS becomes your hobby. While there's nothing wrong with that, it's not for everybody. Then again, you can just use it and not mess with anything. I installed Linux on my mother-in-law's computer and she knows nothing about computers, and she got along just fine, although all she did was use a web browser.


I spend a fraction of my time having to deal with Linux compared to the time I spent with Windows.  Windows had almost continuous updates adding functionality that I didn't want or use at the expense of slowing down system response.  I spent less than an hour installing Linux over a year ago and have not had to touch it since.


----------



## HarryHawk (Oct 9, 2021)

Tom 86 said:


> I started working with windows back in 85.  It was called Windows DOS  The computer had one K of storage.  Looks at it now.  I built & programmed computers to run machinery in our plant.
> 
> I'm too old & out of the loop to go to Win-11 so I think I got a computer gru friend young woman.  She is great with computers.  I think I'll turn this over to her & change it to Linux since I read all the good info posted here about it.  I'm just old & tired of the windows hassle.  She has fixed my Win-10 computer many times.  I get an update & things go wrong.  I call her & she comes & fixes it fast.


Most of you probably have more compute power on your phone than NASA had when they sent the first man to the moon.  It is amazing what the early developers were able to accomplish with the amount of computing resources they had available at the time.


----------



## ManjaroKDE (Oct 9, 2021)

fmdog44 said:


> If I get a Chromebook will I be able to choose my email company?


Yes you should be able to use any email.service to set up your system but some email accounts are deemed insecure.  Probably accounts Google can't access.  I personally stay away from a Chromebook because of the restrictive road blocks you will encounter.  There are work arounds in fact you can install another Linux distro on a Chromebook, But why?

They're not designed for long term use and too many hoops to jump through.  Google wants control of all your connections, it's in their best interest and more profit to them.  Too invasive for me.   

*More conspiracies you think?*


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Oct 10, 2021)

Windows 11 is coming? Nope. It's here and has rendered my laptop nearly useless. For whatever reason, it was automatic and took over. It wanted me to log on. I got a message saying that my laptop will not support Windows 11. Click on this to troubleshoot, it said. I did. It told me to log on. It won't  let me log on so that I can figure out how to uninstall it.

IOW, it's the equivalent of not being allowed to go swimming until you've learned how!

My laptop is 3 years old. WHAT THE WHAAAAT? Being held hostage by Microsoft, dammit. I'd give Bill Gates a piece of my mind if I could spare it. And if I could get into the laptop to send him a message.

ETA: It hasn't  affected my phone. Yet. I can still use the phone to see what I want to see BUT the keys are waaaay too tiny to be convenient. Grrrr.


----------



## horseless carriage (Oct 10, 2021)

Grampa Don said:


> And Windows 3.1 was on about 7 floppies.  Windows has grown a bit.


When I was growing up a seven inch floppy had an altogether different definition.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Oct 10, 2021)

Yay. My DSIL fixed it. Nothing to unstall because it wouldn't install in the first place. The problem was that I clicked on the tab it told me to, which was how it wanted to install it. He showed me what to click on if it ever does that again.

However...it's a "rollout" and eventually will get to everybody. If you don't want it, don't click on the tab that installs it or you'll find yourself in the same wacky do-loop that I did.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Oct 11, 2021)

HarryHawk said:


> I spend a fraction of my time having to deal with Linux compared to the time I spent with Windows.  Windows had almost continuous updates adding functionality that I didn't want or use at the expense of slowing down system response.  I spent less than an hour installing Linux over a year ago and have not had to touch it since.


Same here, but you can turn off updates on Windows 10.  In Win10 pro, you can set 'group policy' to specify no updates and in Win 10 home, I believe  you can use Regedit to set updates off.

I'm currently using Ubuntu 20.04  (with Chromium (not Chrome) web browser and Thunderbird mail)  and from time to time I get the option to install updates if and when I choose.  I've had a couple of compatibility issues on my Dell Inspiron  (largely sorted) and Dell weren't interested because I wasn't using their pre-loaded Win10s.


----------



## HarryHawk (Oct 11, 2021)

Capt Lightning said:


> Same here, but you can turn off updates on Windows 10.  In Win10 pro, you can set 'group policy' to specify no updates and in Win 10 home, I believe  you can use Regedit to set updates off.
> 
> I'm currently using Ubuntu 20.04  (with Chromium (not Chrome) web browser and Thunderbird mail)  and from time to time I get the option to install updates if and when I choose.  I've had a couple of compatibility issues on my Dell Inspiron  (largely sorted) and Dell weren't interested because I wasn't using their pre-loaded Win10s.


I'm not overly technical.  To me, it comes down to the basic inherent philosophy of Windows vs Linux.  

Windows defaults to installing scores of "features" that I have no need, desire, or interest in using.  It is then up to me to figure out how to work thru the maze to figure out what it is doing, how it is doing it, and then disabling what I don't want to have Windows auto update, integrate, verify, etc.

Linux defaults to a bare bones system.  If I want a certain functionality, I add it.  If I need or want some additional functionality tomorrow, I add it tomorrow when I need it.  To me, it's a much more intuitive way.


----------



## Purwell (Oct 11, 2021)

Must admit I'm fed up of having to make perfectly good lap tops obsolete just because Microsoft think I ought to.
I have thought about Linux but I do need to use Excel quite extensively including Visual Basic Macros and I don't think they would work.


----------



## Tom 86 (Oct 11, 2021)

I was going to switch to Linux.  A friend told me to check if all my 100+ programs are compatible with Linux first.    So I spent a lot of time Sat. & Sun checking different programs.  So far I've found that about 1/2 of the programs I use for my drone video editing & others are not compatible with Linux.  

I keep all my medical info in Excel.  Nope, that won't work either, They have one that's similar but I can't take 25 years of medical data & put it in unless I want to do it each year & line at a time.  I like Excel because I can look back 18 years in 2003 & see who done my spatial knee replacement & how much it cost me.

  When my wife had cancer in 2014 I tracked her chemo prices. Glad I had good insurance as 1 year of chemo was over 1.6 million.  1 month of chemo pills was $25,589.00  Then there were all the hospital stays & different meds there. 

  So looks like I'm STUCK with windows.


----------



## Purwell (Oct 12, 2021)

I've recently had a year of chemo for leukaemia and looking at the prices you quote there, it's a good job we in the UK have our National Health Service.


----------



## ManjaroKDE (Oct 12, 2021)

IGU


----------



## Purwell (Oct 12, 2021)

ManjaroKDE said:


> IGU


What does this mean?


----------



## Irwin (Oct 12, 2021)

Purwell said:


> What does this mean?


Indira Gandhi University


----------



## Fyrefox (Oct 24, 2021)

That feeling you have about Windows 11…


----------



## Marie5656 (Oct 27, 2021)

*I went this morning to pick up my laptop from the fix-it place.  I asked the guy about Win 11. He did not suggest it right now. He laughed and said that MS said that 10 would be the LAST one.  He  said to keep 10 for now*


----------



## Irwin (Oct 30, 2021)

I forgot about this thread. Performance tests show a clear advantage of Linux over Windows 11 on an Intel Core i9 CPU based system.
https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=11900k-windows11-clear&num=1


----------



## Chris21E (Oct 30, 2021)

I have several OS except for Win 8, preference is for Linux.


----------



## Alligatorob (Oct 30, 2021)

Just got a new computer, with windows 11.  So far I hate it, so new that the tech support folks at Dell have not yet seen it.........

Hopefully things will get better with time.


----------



## Tom 86 (Oct 30, 2021)

Alligatorob said:


> Just got a new computer, with windows 11.  So far I hate it, so new that the tech support folks at Dell have not yet seen it.........
> 
> Hopefully things will get better with time.


Where did you get it?   The place I get my computer worked on or sells me a new one plus transfers all my info says he will not start selling a computer with Win=11 for probably 8 months to a year.  It's too new & most tech support know nothing about it.  
  He wants to go to school to learn more about it, but the school he usually goes they don't even know when they will get win-11.  

So I'll keep my 3-year-old Dell with Win-10 on it.


----------



## Tom 86 (Oct 30, 2021)

Forgot to mention I asked about changing to Linux?  He ran some tests when I had my computer in there & he said I have 32 programs that will not run on Linux.  There are similar programs for Linux but I would have to manually input all my data into them from 20 years back. 
  So looks like I'm stuck with Win-10


----------



## Alligatorob (Oct 30, 2021)

Tom 86 said:


> Where did you get it?


Just turned the computer on for the first time yesterday, new Dell.  One of the initial start up things directed me to download it.  I did maybe a mistake...


----------



## WheatenLover (Oct 30, 2021)

Tom 86 said:


> So looks like I'm STUCK with windows.


I have a very cheap laptop ($350) running Windows 10. I bought it to use with Turbo Tax and Quicken.

The laptop I actually use runs Ubuntu, and I am very satisfied with that, and happy that I have no bloatware or programs/apps that cannot be deleted. It is a System 76 computer that is designed to run Linux.


----------



## Tom 86 (Oct 30, 2021)

WheatenLover said:


> I have a very cheap laptop ($350) running Windows 10. I bought it to use with Turbo Tax and Quicken.
> 
> The laptop I actually use runs Ubuntu, and I am very satisfied with that, and happy that I have no bloatware or programs/apps that cannot be deleted. It is a System 76 computer that is designed to run Linux.


Thanks for the idea.  I'll go to my dealer & see about getting a laptop that I can run my Excel, Word, & others on, then have him change this one I use mostly for the Internet to Linux. As my banking works with Linux he said.


----------



## Alligatorob (Oct 30, 2021)

Tom 86 said:


> Where did you get it?


Directly from Dell, it was shipped to me, arrived yesterday.


----------



## Chris21E (Oct 30, 2021)

*Here are system requirements to install Win11   Do not install if unsure. Go to *
Control panel to see what your system stats are listed. For those that want it or not.... 
* I have it because of my IT background.  *
Windows 11 requirements​
SpecRequirementProcessor1GHz or faster with 2 or more cores on a compatible 64-bit processor or system on a chipRAM4GBStorage64GB or larger storage deviceSystem firmwareUEFI, Secure Boot-capableTPMTrusted Platform Module (TPM) version 2.0Graphics cardCompatible with DirectX 12 or later with WDDM 2.0 driverDisplayHD (720p) display greater than 9 inches diagonally, 8 bits per color channelInternet connection and Microsoft accountFor Windows 11 Home edition: internet connectivity; Microsoft account to complete device setup on first use. For all Windows 11 editions: Internet access to perform updates and to download and use some features; Microsoft account for some features


----------



## WheatenLover (Oct 30, 2021)

Tom 86 said:


> Thanks for the idea.  I'll go to my dealer & see about getting a laptop that I can run my Excel, Word, & others on, then have him change this one I use mostly for the Internet to Linux. As my banking works with Linux he said.


Yeah, my banking works just fine with Linux. I don't feel like fiddling with  Wine, but it supposedly runs Windows programs. 

Also, you can install BleachBit on both Windows and Linux computers. It basically cleans out all the junk. If you have it or want to use it, make sure you do not check any boxes labeled passwords or it will delete them. Also if you don't know what each part you can check does, find out first because whatever is deleted, is deleted forever. BleachBit has a website by the same name. My only problem is that I haven't figured out how to install the latest version. I'm pretty sure the first time I installed it was just a click and go situation. I'm not running some secret spy operation here, so I'm content using the current version for now.


----------



## Purwell (Nov 1, 2021)

I used to use Bleachbit but removed it and can't for the life of me remember why!


----------

